# casualty of economic times



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Casualty of economic times, job laid me off last week. 20 year professional alarm technician. Former ADT lead Tech.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you located? adt in crestview has had a "hiring experienced techs" sign up forever.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

and another name is added to the list.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *bombtosser (2/5/2009)*where are you located? adt in crestview has had a "hiring experienced techs" sign up forever.


Yep, that was the office I worked out of. 

Times are slow right now they made the call and laid the rest of the commercialcrew off today. :banghead</DIV>


----------

